#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Всё что вы хотели спросить про вегетарианство.

## Gaza

С опозданием заметил, что прокатилась очередная волна споров по поводу вегетарианства. Те же лица, и те же аргументы.

Я вот подумал: может сделать такой faq по вегетарианству, где будут ответы на самые часто возникающие вопросы.  
Итак:

1) Вегетарианство вредно для здоровья. Человеку нужны белки.

Ответ:  Белок есть даже в огурце. В любой травинке за окном. Вопрос в том сколько и какого белка нужно человеку. Этого никто не знает. Но одно известно точно: вегетарианцев миллионы, на здоровье они не жалуются. Скорее наоборот. Среди вегетарианцев много спортсменов – многократных чемпионов мира, олимпийских чемпионов. Я уже не говорю про голливудских звёзд. Они, кажется, все вегетерианцы.

2) Будда не запрещал мяса. 

Ответ: В махаянских текстах запрещал вполне недвусмысленно. Ланкаватара-Сутра, Сурангама-Сутра, Махапаринирвана-Сутра и Брахмаджала-Сутра в один голос, прямо осуждают употребление мяса.

3) Вегетарианство не уменьшает насилия. При обработке полей полей гибнет много всяких букашек и гусениц. Если все перейдут на вегетерианство людям не хватит земли.

Ответ: Большая часть пахотных земель занята под кормовые культуры. Вот данные за 1970 год. Данные староваты, конечно, более свежих пока не нашёл. Но можете не сомневаться. Поскольку потребление мяса на душу населения выросло очень существенно, доля кормовых культур могла только вырасти. 
Итак: Под кормовые культуры занято
в Венгрии 53,2%, Великобритании 77,5%, Дании 87,3%, США 57,7%, Франции 65,4,%, ФРГ 52,3%

По данным Департамента сельского хозяйства США 91 процент урожая кукурузы, 77 процентов соевых, 64 процента ячменя, 88 процентов овса и 99 процентов сорго, собранных в США в 1970-е годы, были отправлены на корм мясному скоту.

Про долю кормовых культур я знаю давно. Но вот когда я дал гуглу задание найти площадь всех пастбищ, то был просто поражён. Вот данные

 Пашня и многолетние насаждения в составе сельскохозяйственных земельных ресурсов мира планеты занимают около 1,5 млрд.га (11% всей поверхности суши), сенокосы и пастбища – 3,7 млрд.га (23% поверхности суши). 
http://www.land-in.ru/articles.aspx?id=77

 То есть почти четверть суши занята под пастбища и сенокосы. Я сначала не поверил, но эти данные были подтверждены и другими сайтами. Десятая часть суши занята под пашни, и из них больше половины опять же под кормовые. Таким образом несложные вычисления показывают, что под скотину выделено 85% угодий. 
Невольно думается, что не человек ест скотину, а скотина жрёт человека и всю экологию вместе с ним заодно. Надеюсь все понимают что когда эти несметные полчища скота пасутся они не щадят никаких гусениц и кузнечиков, которых так любят жалеть мясоеды, и вытаптывают и пожирают их в таких количествах, что человеку и не снилось.
 То есть при вегетарианском образе жизни в разы гибнет меньше всего живого от травинки и кузнечика до слона. 
Как животноводство загрязняет окружающую среду я уже писать не буду. Там вообще кошмар.

4) Эту скотину забили не для меня. Я её убийство не заказывал. Если я откажусь от мяса то я никого не спасу. Корова уже убита. Мой отказ её не воскресит.

 Как-то в компании меня спросили: правда ли, что в буддизме запрещено убийство животных и соответственно поедание мяса. Я вынужден был ответить, что значительная часть буддистов считает, что убийство строго запрещено, а поедание разрешено. В ответ компания взорвалась хохотом. Говорят: да, ловко вы буддисты устроились – сами убивать не будем, а к столу всегда пожалуйста.

А вообще на эту шекспировскую дилемму человечеством давно дан ответ. Скупщик краденого несёт такую же уголовную ответственность со времён римского права.
Этот скупщик может говорить, что он не заказывал воровство. Что если бы он не купил краденного это ничего не изменило бы. Поскольку вещь уже украдена. В общем убитую корову не спасёшь. Но почему-то все чувствуют, что скупщик как-то сопричастен воровству. Нормальному человеку на ворованное даже смотреть противно. Так же и взрослый человек должен понимать, что когда он покупает говядину он сопричастен её убийству. И разговор о том, что он её не заказывал, это какой-то жалкий детский лепет.

----------

Joy (23.09.2010), Kamal (26.06.2011), Konchok Dorje (23.09.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (23.09.2010), Vladiimir (23.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (23.09.2010), Аньезка (24.09.2010), Бодо (22.02.2013), Денис Евгеньев (27.06.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (26.06.2011), Леонид Ш (24.09.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (26.06.2011), Скабед (01.10.2012)

----------


## Gaza

Список самых часто задаваемых вопросов будет пополнятся по ходу пьесы.

----------


## Svarog

За все спасибо, кроме как за категоричность.
Мне кажется, не стоит осуждать тех людей, которые не могут отказаться от животного белка по медицинским показаниям или в силу географических особенностей (жители краев, где реально трудно добыть растительную пищу).
Не стоит приравнивать их к скупщикам краденного.

----------

Joy (23.09.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (23.09.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Не стоит приравнивать их к скупщикам краденного.


Может быть и не стоит, но спрос рождает предложение. Пока продолжают покупать и поедать  мясные продукты, то соответственно животных кто-то из людей будет продолжать убивать.

----------

Vladiimir (23.09.2010)

----------


## Svarog

> Может быть и не стоит, но спрос рождает предложение. Пока продолжают покупать и поедать  мясные продукты, то соответственно животных кто-то из людей будет продолжать убивать.


Аким Иванович, я говорил о тех, кто не может не есть мяса в силу не зависящих от него причин (здоровье, среда обитания).

Из интервью с Драгоценным Учителем Его Святейшеством Далай Ламой:

"Что касается употребления мяса, существует несколько противоречивых мнений, но в Винае запрета на мясо нет, поэтому монахи Таиланда, Бирмы, Шри Ланки едят и вегетарианскую, и невегетарианскую пищу. Я как-то обсуждал эту тему с одним монахом из Шри-Ланки, много лет назад, и он сказал мне, что буддийский монах не принадлежит ни к вегетарианцам, ни к не вегетарианцам. Что тебе дают, то ты должен и есть. Таков принцип. 

В Винае ясно сказано, что мясо животных, убитых специально для вас, употреблять в пищу нельзя, но употребление мяса как такового не воспрещается. 

В некоторых книгах, таких как «Ланкаватра-сутра», налагается запрет на употребление любых видов мяса, включая рыба, а в других книгах такого запрета не значится. Так что, здесь есть различия. 

Теперь о Тибете. Если говорить с практической точки зрения, то в удаленных уголках северной части Тибета, нет овощей. Очень тяжело. Так что, все объясняется исключительно укладом жизни. 

Когда мне было лет тринадцать — четырнадцать, на всех официальных празднествах в изобилии подавали мясо. Это я изменил — теперь подают исключительно вегетарианскую пищу. Затем, в 1959 году я пришел в Индию. Примерно в1965-м я стал вегетарианцем. Отказался от мяса.

NDTV: Почему отказались? 

Далай-лама: Так лучше.

NDTV: Полезно для здоровья или по философским причинам?

Далай-лама: По философским. В течение 20 месяцев я придерживался строгого вегетарианства. В то время один из моих индийских друзей посоветовал мне попробовать заменители мяса. Я употреблял в пищу много молока, сметаны. Затем в 1967-м… в 1966-м или 1967-м у меня начались проблемы с желчным пузырем, гепатит. Все тело пожелтело. Позже я шутил, что в то время я стал «живым Буддой». Все тело желтое, сам – желтый и ногти желтые. И тогда тибетский врач, а также врач-аллопат посоветовали мне есть мясо. Так я вернулся к привычной пище. 

Но при этом сейчас во всех наших монастырях на юге Индии, а также в Намгьяле и на нашей общей кухне готовят только вегетарианскую пищу. 

В монастырях на юге Индии численность монахов составляет 3000-4000 человек в каждом, и всем им готовят вегетарианскую пищу. Также в других странах я был в буддийских центрах и всегда об этом спрашивал. Везде все по-разному. Но в торжественных случаях еда должна быть вегетарианской. А постоянное ее употребление ведет к проблемам желчного пузыря и, в конце концов, к операции. Вот в чем подоплека. Что касается меня, мясо ем один или два раза в неделю, остальное время – вегетарианскую пищу. Я пытался стать вегетарианцем, но еще сложно. Несомненно, полезно знать всю подноготную данного вопроса. "

----------

Joy (23.09.2010), Konchok Dorje (23.09.2010), Secundus (27.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (24.09.2010), Бодо (22.02.2013), лесник (24.09.2010)

----------


## Джыш

> З
> Не стоит приравнивать их к скупщикам краденного.


А кстати, какие правила нарушает скупщик краденного?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Осень накатила и полнолуние. Темы пошли по кругу

И еще порадовали данные уже не за 1913, а все ж таки за 1970-й  :Smilie: ))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------

Буль (23.09.2010)

----------


## Нико

А такой ещё вопрос: с помощью вегетарианства можно достичь просветления?

----------

Dondhup (23.09.2010), Joy (23.09.2010), Neroli (23.09.2010), Артем Тараненко (23.09.2010), Буль (23.09.2010), лесник (24.09.2010), Шаман (24.09.2010)

----------


## Gaza

> Осень накатила и полнолуние. Темы пошли по кругу
> 
> И еще порадовали данные уже не за 1913, а все ж таки за 1970-й


Ну мне не попались в поиске самые свежие данные. Мне некогда слишком долго этим заниматься. Дайте вы более свежие. Опровергните. Я уже сказал, что уверен что там доля кормовых только возрастёт. Или вам по существу сказать нечего и решили к датам цепляться - осень, луна и прочий скулёж. Если нечего сказать не нужно и лезть в тему. А, кстати, главные цифры по поводу пастбищь самые свежие.

----------


## Dondhup

Веганы бывают кстати очень агрессивными, ветра у них много  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (26.06.2011), Шаман (24.09.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Веганы бывают кстати очень агрессивными, ветра у них много


Точно.  Кстати бараний бульончик очень хорошо успокаивает лунг (ветер).

----------

Dondhup (23.09.2010), Konchok Dorje (23.09.2010), Шаман (24.09.2010), Этэйла (28.09.2010)

----------


## Gaza

Svarog, я уже как-то говорил, что самое глупое, что может делать человек - это осуждать кого-то. Просто человек должен осозновать, что он делает. И если ты ешь мясо то не говори, что ты против убийства животных. Нелогично это. Вот и всё. Никого не осуждаем.

----------

Kamal (26.06.2011), Марина В (23.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

А как по Вашему если Будда есть мясо против он убийства животных или нет?

----------

Этэйла (28.09.2010)

----------


## Gaza

Я не верю, что будда ел мясо. Если ел и призывал к неубийству то он был или идиот или жулик. Это ребёнку понятно.

Кстати хочу быть правильно понятым. Только очень недалёкий человек может делить людей на мясоедов и вегетарианцев. Тут некоторые жаловались, что им в тарелку заглядывают. Навязывают что-то. Мне абсолютно плевать что там у вас в тарелке. Мне даже плевать если вы приводите домой животных, чтобы истязать их. У каждого свой прикол. Но вот когда неправду пишут я не могу. Я от неправды болею и теряю аппетит.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (24.09.2010)

----------


## Joy

> А такой ещё вопрос: с помощью вегетарианства можно достичь просветления?


Обращаясь к пяти бхикшу Будда сказал:

Не зовите Тахтагату по имени, не обращайтесь к нему — «друг», потому что он — Будда. 
Святой Будда с равно добрым сердцем смотрит на всех живых существ, и потому они зовут его — «отец». 
Плохо не уважать отца, презирать его — грех.

Тахтагата не ищет спасения в аскетизме, но вы не должны думать по этой причине, 
что он вовлекается в мирские наслаждения, что он живет в роскоши. 
Тахтагата обнаружил «Срединный Путь».

Ни воздержание от рыбы и мяса, ни хождение голым, 
ни бритье головы, ни ношение спутанных волос, 
ни одеяние грубой одежды, ни покрывание себя грязью, 
ни жертвоприношения Агни (богу Огня) не очистят человека, который не свободен от заблуждений.

Чтение Вед (древних священных текстов), подношения жрецам и жертвоприношения богам, 
смирение своего тела посредством жары или холода, 
множество аскез, выполняемых ради бессмертия, 
— все это не очистит человека, несвободного от заблуждений.

Гнев, пьянство, упрямство, фанатизм, ложь, зависть, самовосхваление, пренебрежительное отношение к другим, 
высокомерие и злые намерения создают нечистоту, а не мясная пища.

Позвольте мне, о, бхикшу, учить вас «Срединному Пути», который проходит, минуя обе крайности. 
Посредством страдания истощенный верующий создает в своем уме беспорядок и болезненные мысли. 
Самоподавление не ведет даже к мирскому знанию; насколько же менее — к победе над чувствами.

Тот, кто заполняет свой светильник водой, не может рассеять мрак, 
и тот, кто попытается разжечь огонь, пользуясь гнилым деревом, потерпит неудачу.

Подавление плоти болезненно, суетно и бесполезно. 
И как может кто бы то ни был посредством несчастной жизни стать свободным от своей самости, 
если он не преуспел в тушении огня вожделения?

Всякое смирение тщетно, пока сохраняется самость, 
пока самость продолжает испытывать влечение к земным либо к небесным наслаждениям. 
Но тот, в ком погасла самость, свободен от вожделения; 
тот не будет желать ни земных, ни небесных наслаждений, 
и удовлетворение своих естественных потребностей не осквернит его. 
Пусть он ест и пьет в соответствии с потребностями тела.

Вода окружает цветок лотоса, но не смачивает его лепестки. 
С другой стороны, чувственность всех видов лишает сил. 
Чувственный человек — это раб своих страстей, а ищущий наслаждений ничтожен и груб.

Но удовлетворение естественных потребностей жизни не является злом. 
Сохранять тело в здравии — это обязанность, 
потому что иначе мы не будем способны привести в порядок светильник мудрости, 
не сможем сохранять наш ум сильным и ясным.

----------

Же Ка (24.09.2010)

----------


## Joy

> Я не верю, что будда ел мясо. Если ел и призывал к неубийству то он был или идиот или жулик.


Не говорите так о Татхагате. 
Со своим двойственным умом Вы беретесь осуждать Будду?
Не навлекайте себе в карму дурных заслуг.

Из-за подобных выпадов в темах про мясо, оказываюсь в лагере мясоедов будучи вегетарианкой. 
Немудрено, что многие за мясо не только на словах.

----------

Же Ка (24.09.2010)

----------


## Svarog

Бао,
"За чужую печаль
и за чье-то незваное детство
нам воздастся огнем и мечом
и позором вранья,
возвращается боль,
потому что ей некуда деться,
возвращается вечером ветер
на круги своя.

Мы со сцены ушли,
но еще продолжается детство,
наши роли суфлер дочитает,
ухмылку тая,
возвращается вечером ветер
на круги своя,
возвращается боль,
потому что ей некуда деться.

Мы проспали беду,
промотали чужое наследство,
жизнь подходит к концу,
и опять начинается детство,
пахнет мокрой травой
и махорочным дымом жилья,
продолжается детство без нас,
продолжается детство,
продолжается боль,
потому что ей некуда деться,
возвращается вечером ветер
на круги своя."

А куда деваться?  :Smilie:

----------

Майя П (23.09.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> Но при этом сейчас во всех наших монастырях на юге Индии, а также в Намгьяле и на нашей общей кухне готовят только вегетарианскую пищу.


сейчас немного пришлось пообщать с монахами из Индии: мерзнут....в сентябре в сибири.... они не знают нашей ядренной зимы....
и рождается мысль: навязанная идея чужеродного вегатарианства - происки НАТО  :Confused: .... хотят богатства Сибири захватить   :Cool: 
население вымирает как только изменяются пищевые стереотипы....(обмен веществ нарушается)

и вот еще: Американский журнал "Психиатрия" - отмечает самый высокий процент суицидов у мужчин - вегетарианцев"
Настоящие мужчины!
Вы нужны, пожалуйста кушайте мясо,хотя бы один раз в неделю!!!!

----------


## Neroli

> Кстати хочу быть правильно понятым. Только очень недалёкий человек может делить людей на мясоедов и вегетарианцев. Тут некоторые жаловались, что им в тарелку заглядывают. Навязывают что-то. Мне абсолютно плевать что там у вас в тарелке. Мне даже плевать если вы приводите домой животных, чтобы истязать их. У каждого свой прикол. Но вот когда неправду пишут я не могу. Я от неправды болею и теряю аппетит.



Т.е. вам не животных жалко, у вас потребность, чтобы с вами согласились?

----------

Буль (24.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> 2) Будда не запрещал мяса. 
> 
> Ответ: В махаянских текстах запрещал вполне недвусмысленно. Ланкаватара-Сутра, Сурангама-Сутра, Махапаринирвана-Сутра и Брахмаджала-Сутра в один голос, прямо осуждают употребление мяса.


В Тхераваде не запрещено.



> 4) Эту скотину забили не для меня. Я её убийство не заказывал. Если я откажусь от мяса то я никого не спасу. Корова уже убита. Мой отказ её не воскресит.
> 
>  Как-то в компании меня спросили: правда ли, что в буддизме запрещено убийство животных и соответственно поедание мяса. Я вынужден был ответить, что значительная часть буддистов считает, что убийство строго запрещено, а поедание разрешено. В ответ компания взорвалась хохотом. Говорят: да, ловко вы буддисты устроились – сами убивать не будем, а к столу всегда пожалуйста.
> 
> А вообще на эту шекспировскую дилемму человечеством давно дан ответ. Скупщик краденого несёт такую же уголовную ответственность со времён римского права.
> Этот скупщик может говорить, что он не заказывал воровство. Что если бы он не купил краденного это ничего не изменило бы. Поскольку вещь уже украдена. В общем убитую корову не спасёшь. Но почему-то все чувствуют, что скупщик как-то сопричастен воровству. Нормальному человеку на ворованное даже смотреть противно. Так же и взрослый человек должен понимать, что когда он покупает говядину он сопричастен её убийству. И разговор о том, что он её не заказывал, это какой-то жалкий детский лепет.


Вы видимо считаете себя умнее Будды.
Вам - красная карточка.

----------

Bob (26.09.2010), Артем Тараненко (24.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Ещё раз напишу про мясо:

Будда бы *ОЧЕНЬ мудрым* учителем. Он знал, каков порядок букв. Какие идут первыми, а какие последними. 
Есть вещи первостепенной важности для достижения Ниббаны, а есть второстепенные. И если бы вегетарианство было первостепенным вопросом, Восьмеричный Путь был бы девятеричным. В нём был бы пункт "правильное вегетарианство".

В этом и заключается мудрость Татхагаты, что он не требовал сверхдолжных вещей. Арья Атхангика Магга - это не о борьбе за животных, а о борьбе с омрачениями.
Необходимой вещью для этого является развитие мудрости, а не отказ от мяса.

Я всегда привожу такой пример: борьба за отказ от убийства аргентинских коров подобна законопачиванию окон на зиму в то время, как в них ещё нет стёкол. Избавляться нужно от килес, а не от трефного рациона питания. Вставлять нужно алмазные стёкла мудрости, а не с замазкой возиться.
Вспомним Адольфа нашего Аллоизовича. Что толку от его вегератианства? 
Не нужно ставить телегу впереди лошади. 

В то же время Будда, для усиления личной практики, и не запрещал отказываться от мяса в индивидуальном порядке. Никто не призывает всех обязательно есть мясо. Не хотите - ваше право. Это похвально и достойно уважения. Но не нужно устраивать "принуждение к миру" среди мясоедов.

----------

AlekseyE (24.09.2010), Bob (26.09.2010), Dondhup (24.09.2010), Fuerth (24.09.2010), Ho Shim (24.09.2010), Joy (24.09.2010), Konchok Dorje (24.09.2010), Neroli (23.09.2010), Odvulpa (24.09.2010), Raudex (26.09.2010), Svarog (24.09.2010), Алекс С (25.09.2010), Артем Тараненко (24.09.2010), Буль (24.09.2010), Доржик (24.09.2010), Же Ка (24.09.2010), Илия (29.06.2011), лесник (24.09.2010), Марина В (23.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2010), Шаман (24.09.2010)

----------


## Буль

Браво, бханте!

----------

Bob (26.09.2010), Алекс С (25.09.2010), Доржик (24.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

Действительно Будда Шакьямуни был мудр и наставлял нас в Благородно восьмеричном пути. Но восьмеричный путь состоит не только в развитии Мудрости и  Сосредоточения, но и в развитии Нравственности которая, в свою очередь, состоит из Правильной деятельности, а именно:
Воздержание от убийства
Воздержание от воровства
Воздержание от незаконных половых связей

Что такое воздержание от убийства:
_A. X. 176 
При этом он избегает убийства живых существ и воздерживается от этого. Без палки и без меча, добросовестный, полный сочувствия, он желает благополучия всем живым существам._ 

Современное вегетарианство - это собственно и есть "избегание убийства". Не быть причиной (массового) убийства живых существ и действительно желать им благополучия.

С помощью вегетарианства действительно нельзя достичь пробуждения, точно также как и с помощью отказа от убийства, воровства и прочих неблагих вещей. Но тем не менее нравственность является одним из факторов пути и без него достичь пробуждения также невозможно.


Выдающиеся буддийские учителя современности так или иначе высказываются по данной теме и они озабочены современным положением дел в пищевой промышленности. Никто не призывает всех становится вегетарианцами и не призывает буддистов в борьбе за мир, и не называет это единственной целью, но активно выступать за мясоедство и утверждать, что оно свойственно буддизму - это какое-то заблуждение.

_«Меня особенно беспокоят страдания [массово забиваемых] цыплят, которые продолжаются уже много лет», – писал духовный лидер тибетцев. «Именно увиденная мною смерть цыпленка, в конце концов, укрепила мое желание стать вегетарианцем». «Даже сегодня когда я вижу в мясной лавке тушки забитых цыплят, я испытываю страдание», – указывал Далай-лама._

----------

Gaza (27.09.2010), Joy (25.09.2010), Kamal (26.06.2011), Konchok Dorje (24.09.2010), Svarog (24.09.2010), Vladiimir (24.09.2010), Аким Иваныч (25.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (24.09.2010), Аньезка (24.09.2010), Вова Л. (25.09.2010), Джыш (25.09.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (26.06.2011), Же Ка (24.09.2010), Илия (29.06.2011), Леонид Ш (24.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2010), Юй Кан (24.09.2010)

----------

